# tender and growing moobs?



## Brainiac (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello there. I have gained weight in a year. About 25 lbs. My belly is getting bigger and my appetite is getting stronger. 

Recently I have noticed that my breast have grown really big About C cup. They were really small year before. They have started to sag on their own weight.

Moobs are really sore and tender. Niple also harden really easily. Do you guys have any idea what would cause this? Maybe a hormononal thing or something like that? I don't use any drugs or medicines.

It's like all fat is storaging directly in my moobs.

Just wondering about this thing. If moobs are getting bigger I really need to get bra or do something.


----------



## Brainiac (Dec 15, 2007)

Should I post this on healt forum.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 15, 2007)

I suggest that you make an appointment with your doctor. The fat deposit in the pectoral area is not that strange, however, whenever pain is involved, I would rather err on the side of caution. It could very well be nothing, but men *can* get breast cancer, so any unusual feeling/look in the area should be checked out by a doctor ASAP, as a precaution.

Chris


----------



## Brainiac (Dec 17, 2007)

Went to see doctor today. Doctor did physical inspection on my moobs and found no bumps or anything strange. Doctor was woman, she was really surpised on my moobs size. My moobs were bigger than her breasts. :blink: She said that it is not normal to guys have such big moobs and they do not resemple on moobs but more like normal female breast and something is wrong. I went on lab to take bunch of blood test and got new appointment time to the doctor on next week.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 17, 2007)

Brainiac said:


> Went to see doctor today. Doctor did physical inspection on my moobs and found no bumps or anything strange. Doctor was woman, she was really surpised on my moobs size. My moobs were bigger than her breasts. :blink: She said that it is not normal to guys have such big moobs and they do not resemple on moobs but more like normal female breast and something is wrong. I went on lab to take bunch of blood test and got new appointment time to the doctor on next week.



Many sufferers don't know that gynecomastia is a medical condition caused by hormone fluctuations and weight gain. Nor do they know that exercise or weight loss alone may not be effective in getting rid of male breasts once they develop.
(Above quoted from http://www.newsweek.com/id/69002 )

( Below developed from  ) Below are some reasons men grow moobs -


Weight gain & hormone fluctuations;


GHB & anabolic steroids exposure (bodybuilding drugs);


Exposure to estrogen or progesterone (could be accidental or even occupational - As early as 1978, accidental occupational exposure to hormones caused men to develop breasts;


Gilbert’s syndrome (a genetic liver disorder in males);


Klinfelter syndrome (an extra “x” chromosome, other genetic issues present as well);


Conn’s syndrome (a cancer in the male adrenal gland causes unusual hormone production);


Male breast cancer (uncommon, but not impossible).


----------



## SnapDragon (Dec 17, 2007)

As it's affecting both of them, I think it's extremely unlikely it's cancer or anything sinister. It's probably more likely hormonal. Apparently, fat produces oestrogens that promote breast tissue growth and sensitive nipples, and it may well be you've got fat past a particular threshold and that's what's causing it. If the doctor doesn't find any of the causes moore2me suggested, I'd just accept it as part of your weight gain. Moobs are cute, and there seem to be plenty of other ladies on the BHM FFA board who agree!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 17, 2007)

I would agree. My next guess would be hormonal causes. It is important to pursue this, bcs it really is NOT normal to feel pain. Pain is our body's way of telling us that things are not OK. 

BTW, be sure you are honest with your doctor about any steroid and/or drug use. I am not judging either way...it's just important that your doctor is aware of anything like this.

Chris


----------



## Brainiac (Dec 17, 2007)

I haven't used any stereroid, drugs or meds. If I feel pain then I take Aspirine for the pain but it's the only med that I use. I did tell the doctor that already and yes I am honest.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 17, 2007)

Brainiac said:


> I haven't used any stereroid, drugs or meds. If I feel pain then I take Aspirine for the pain but it's the only med that I use. I did tell the doctor that already and yes I am honest.



Brainiac, The only thing I can add here is that there have been cases of men occupationally exposed to hormones at work (accidentally) and developing breasts due to that exposure. The men did not know they were working around this stuff until they started growing breasts.


----------



## Tad (Dec 18, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Brainiac, The only thing I can add here is that there have been cases of men occupationally exposed to hormones at work (accidentally) and developing breasts due to that exposure. The men did not know they were working around this stuff until they started growing breasts.



One other way unlikely thing, there have been a few cases of boys (not men) having this after being exposed to a LOT of lavender or tea tree oil (apparently these mimic estrogen, so in boys, without much testosterone in their system, it had some effect. But in the one case the boys mother was literally covering his torso in lavender oil ever night, for some reason). So I doubt it is just something like that, but maybe some contributing factor?

Anyway, good luck with the doctor, I hope they figure this out for you quickly!


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 23, 2007)

it deffintally sounds like a case of gynecomastia, the sensitivity or pain is probally from glandular tissue growth. witch is the production or growth of glands in your moobs. Talk to your doctor the'll probally give you an anti-estrogen or testosterone, but if you like your growing moobs or want them bigger then i wouldnt take anything for them. cause it will just cause them to shrink or stop growing


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2008)

I might be too simple in my thinking..but perhaps the soreness is because it's new to you, and you aren't used to that? I don't really know how to explain it...but maybe it's just that feeling them (hanging, sagging, or whatever you want to call it) is happening quickly, and not gradually?

Not saying not to hear what the DR has to say, if the pain continues I would definitely go back (btw, the size of the breasts-yours or the Dr's are irrelevant here, if in fact you really are concerned with soreness and not just stating that you have grown "moobs") 

As so many of my posts end, does this make sense??


----------

